
Microsoft sharing data of Office 365 business subscribers with Facebook - CaptainZapp
https://www.theregister.com/2020/07/20/microsoft_office_data_facebook/
======
raxxorrax
Does this also apply for users outside the US? Because that could hopefully
become very expensive. Not that I don't feel for US users, but any lever
against these practice should be used to the fullest extend.

------
jpalomaki
Might be related to ”Manage Facebook contact sync” service:
[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/exchange/recipients-in-
exch...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/exchange/recipients-in-exchange-
online/manage-facebook-contact-sync)

------
CaptainZapp
May I ask the mods to change the title, or add a ? At the end? At least if it
gains traction.

It was too long and being on mobile I could only really shorten it.

Then again and if true: This story is too big not to discuss it.

